# Moving/Packing mounts



## crazydrakes (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm going to be moving soon and was curious on the best ways to pack duck and goose both flying and standing mounts? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

the best way i have found is to put them in a box,then run screws through the box into the back of the wood the mount is attached to, then fill with packing peanuts.


----------

